# Easing my wallet into the 09/10 season



## WJenness (Aug 21, 2009)

Just picked up a new pair of night goggles (to replace the ones I cracked at the tail end of last season)

Oakley Wisdom






$44.99 on tramdock.

Picked up two pair, one for me, one for the girlfriend (or a spare for me if she doesn't end up using them).

Wallet... welcome to the 09/10 ski season.

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2009)

I grabbed some Oakley A Frames the other day.  I gave my pair to my wife since she liked them better than the Spy ones I grabbed for her.  I'm not a fan of the Spy's either so I'm glad I have A frames again.  Besides that the only money I will have to spend this season is getting me Wateas mounted and my Sundown pass.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I grabbed some Oakley A Frames the other day.  I gave my pair to my wife since she liked them better than the Spy ones I grabbed for her.  I'm not a fan of the Spy's either so I'm glad I have A frames again.  Besides that the only money I will have to spend this season is getting me Wateas mounted and my Sundown pass.



I expect to drop some more cash on ski stuff in the next couple months:
New boots (see other thread) as my old ones just don't fit 'right' and they're beginner boots, it's time to move on.
Boyne Pass (SR,SL,Loon) - probably silver, though I'm debating gold
Wa Pass (Bronze if I get it)

It'll probably Be Boyne Silver Wa Bronze like last year, but may make it Boyne Gold no Wa pass as I might have to be more of a weekend warrior this year... gotta weigh it out.

Probably new skis (I'm about 90% on this one).

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't plan on buying any new ski gear until October or so..but with ski gear I don't mind spending money..spending $20 on a pair of shorts is like pulling teeth but I'll drop a grand on ski gear like nothing..oh well it's good to have healthy addictions..


----------



## Glenn (Aug 21, 2009)

It'll be tent sale season soon up in VT. We scored some great deals last year. 

"I really don't need another pair of spring skiing gloves but for $7....."


----------



## mondeo (Aug 21, 2009)

Still to come...
Killington pass
Killington house share
Sundown pass
Park skis (maybe)
Pants


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder. I need to pick up a clear lens for night skiing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been abusing my wallet all summer. A pass and possibly new boots are next. Should be done then, but you never know what Tramdock will sucker me into.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

It turns out, Nestors has a sale this weekend on last years merchandise...One of my ski buddys scored a $300 jacket last season for $80 during the August ski-mania sale so I might have to go there.  If I'm having a bad day..buying new ski gear cheers me up!!!


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

Next Victims:

Just ordered from Sierra Skis:




K2 Silencers - 179cm - $112.50




Dynastar PX 12 Jib Trouble Binding - $89.70




K2 3Speed Composite Pole - $25

So skis, binding, poles all for $227.20 with free shipping... Not bad.

The silencers are to replace my (basically dead at this point) K2 enemy skis from 02-03 (I think, bought second hand, so can't be sure)... Not sure what role they'll end up playing... but at $112.50, I'll find a home for them. I still want something a little more interesting... deciding on what that'll be... Maybe Watea 84.

The real next purchase is Boots. I have to go see Jeff Bokum in the next week or so and get his recommendation.

-w


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Just picked up a new pair of night goggles (to replace the ones I cracked at the tail end of last season)
> 
> Oakley Wisdom
> 
> ...




Good price, however, I had the Wisdoms and didn't like them too much. They were kind of big on my face and had a tendency of sliding down my nose, hope they fit you better.

I got this puppy off Tramdock, $75:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 31, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Good price, however, I had the Wisdoms and didn't like them too much. They were kind of big on my face and had a tendency of sliding down my nose, hope they fit you better.



i agree.  i have a small/medium face (no where near the size of that giant andy) and found them to be to big for my face.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll let you know what I think about the goggles once I get to use them... I'm a big dude, so there's help...

I just officially crossed the line into "Gear Whoredom"...

I just got home from a shopping trip where I bought my 2nd new pair of skis on the day...

Watea 84s (Last years) in the 184cm length...

Got them from Zimmermann's in Nashua for $369.90. A little more than BCO, but I'm supporting a local merchant who took the time to look around and offer me a deal (had to make a couple phone calls to get his hands on them)... I'll also get a free mount of the binding out of the deal...

-w (Hi, My name is Wayne, and I'm a gear-o-holic)


----------



## mondeo (Aug 31, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Just ordered from Sierra Skis:


So I was looking for Fisher Addict Pro reviews from Google, and they had a page cached from Sierra that got me 404d. But what a 404 it was:

http://www.sierraskis.com/2008-Fischer-Addict-Pro-SKI-ONLY-39255.asp


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So I was looking for Fisher Addict Pro reviews from Google, and they had a page cached from Sierra that got me 404d. But what a 404 it was:
> 
> http://www.sierraskis.com/2008-Fischer-Addict-Pro-SKI-ONLY-39255.asp



That is probably the best 404 EVER.

-w


----------



## Geoff (Sep 1, 2009)

My shopping list:
Preferred parking pass @ KMart
Epic Pass for Vail / Beaver Creek / Breck / Keystone / A-Basin / Heavenly
A spare helmet I can leave in Colorado if I can find it cheap
Gloves
A couple replacement lenses for my goggles


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I'll let you know what I think about the goggles once I get to use them... I'm a big dude, so there's help...
> 
> I just officially crossed the line into "Gear Whoredom"...
> 
> ...



UPS just delivered 2009 Watea 78's  174cm. to my house yesterday.  My 2008's are pretty beat up already.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I'll let you know what I think about the goggles once I get to use them... I'm a big dude, so there's help...
> 
> I just officially crossed the line into "Gear Whoredom"...
> 
> ...





ERJ-145CA said:


> UPS just delivered 2009 Watea 78's  174cm. to my house yesterday.  My 2008's are pretty beat up already.



Seeing that today is the first day of September I am going to drop my Watea 84s off to get the bindings mounted up.  These will be my daily driver.  Can't wait to make my first turns with them.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Seeing that today is the first day of September I am going to drop my Watea 84s off to get the bindings mounted up.  These will be my daily driver.  Can't wait to make my first turns with them.



I wasn't planning to buy new skis until after the season but it was kind of an internet impulse buy.  So now I have to decide weather to mount them and use them soon or stick with my old skis for now.  Seeing them leaning against the wall leads me to believe that I'll use the new ones soon and ski both pairs this season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I wasn't planning to buy new skis until after the season but it was kind of an internet impulse buy.  So now I have to decide weather to mount them and use them soon or stick with my old skis for now.  Seeing them leaning against the wall leads me to believe that I'll use the new ones soon and ski both pairs this season.



I here that.  Mine are sitting in my office staring me in the face.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I wasn't planning to buy new skis until after the season but it was kind of an internet impulse buy.  So now I have to decide weather to mount them and use them soon or stick with my old skis for now.  Seeing them leaning against the wall leads me to believe that I'll use the new ones soon and ski both pairs this season.



Use the new ones right away..unless it's really rocky..new skis are way more fun to ski due to the stiffness..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread could be getting some love from me this weekend when I'm up in VT and seeing lots of tents infront of ski shops with "SALE" signs hanging off them


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This thread could be getting some love from me this weekend when I'm up in VT and seeing lots of tents infront of ski shops with "SALE" signs hanging off them



X2. 

And for the record, I'm hitting Wahoo's for a burger this weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> X2.
> 
> And for the record, I'm hitting Wahoo's for a burger this weekend.



I get a kick out of how in Vermont there's just one area code for the entire state..


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a bit over a half million people. Gotta love that!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I get a kick out of how in Vermont there's just one area code for the entire state..



Same for Maine and it's a bigger state.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Same for Maine and it's a bigger state.



and Montana and Wyoming..


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 1, 2009)

Hawaii and Alaska


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 1, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Still to come...
> Killington pass
> Killington house share
> Sundown pass
> ...



You need to add fat skis to that list, kid.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You need to add fat skis to that list, kid.



i think he grabbed the watea 94 with dukes last season...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and Montana and Wyoming..



Give RI some 1 area code love too!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> X2.
> 
> And for the record, I'm hitting Wahoo's for a burger this weekend.



Depending on my arrival time Friday and departure time Monday, Wahoo's will be getting at least 1 visit from me too!  LOVE their VT grass fed cheddar bacon burgers with a side of fried zucchini chips!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i think he grabbed the watea 94 with dukes last season...


I don't think those qualify as fat anymore.

Maybe in a couple years after I've gotten a few more expenses out of the way (I'll probably be putting an offer in on a house in the next week or so,) I'll add a pair or two of skis I'll use less than 5 times a year. For now, the Wateas should do.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Depending on my arrival time Friday and departure time Monday, Wahoo's will be getting at least 1 visit from me too!  LOVE their VT grass fed cheddar bacon burgers with a side of fried zucchini chips!



We're heading up tonight after work. 

I think all the sales start on Saturday? If so, we'll be doing a Wahoo's lunch break that day. Haven't been there since Memorial Day.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 3, 2009)

*great prices*

Some unreal prices at Sierra Skis....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Give RI some 1 area code love too!



don't forget New Hampster...


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been easing and emptying my wallet for the 2009-10 ski season since purchasing season passes last spring.  Last weekend did the VT trip to get seasonal rental for my skiing son and new boots/binding for snowboarding son.  Pulled the trigger on new boots and will be buying new skis for my wife in December.  House rental still to be paid for...


----------



## mondeo (Sep 5, 2009)

Picked up a softshell on Tramdock today. Price was made even better in comparison to the car insurance bill I paid right after it (though car insurance _does_ drop considerably once you hit the age of 25.)


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2009)

Picked up a Giro Omen off of Tramdock this afternoon.

I've really done some damage this off season. Not having a SO to frown on my purchases is dangerous.

Since spring I have bought:
1pr of goggles
1pr of smith sunglasses
Patagonia Fleece
Puffy Jacket
Watea 94's and Dukes
Atomic CS130 boots
2pr of kids boots
1pr 90cm kids skis
Kids helmet
Fischer Progressor 9+ skis
New helmet ...

:smash:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2009)

Kids did VERY well today

The almost 6 year old is now sporting a pair of Rossi Viper X1's in a 110cm (she wanted the "boy" colored red ones which is very uncharacteristic of her)

Then leased her a new pair of Rossi 3 buckle overlap boots ($40 for a full season lease with the ability to up size as needed - no brainer)

The almost 4 year old is a full lease package ($99 for the full season with the upsize ability again) and on some 80cm solomon's - already forgot the model but they look cosmetically like their adult crossmax red/blue/gray ones of a season or two ago and some 2 buckle overlap solomon boots

While things were being set/mounted,  I did some scoping out of various goods for myself   Now I gotta start dropping some not so subtle hints to my wife


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2009)

I did quite a bit of damage to my wallet this off season (Just my stuff, bought some stuff for the gf, won't count that here):

1 pr Oakley Wisdom Goggles
1 pr Bolle goggles
1 pr Kombi mittens
1 pr Fischer Watea 84 - 184cm
1 pr Marker Griffon bindings (for the Wateas)
1 pr K2 Silencer - 179cm
1 pr Look Px12 Bindings (for the Silencers)
1 pr K2 3-speed composite poles
1 pr Salomon boots (forget exact model)
1 Silver NE pass
4 Pr Ultralight ski socks (3 via BCO, 1 via TJ Maxx sale) (My medium weight smart wool ones are too thick with the new boots until I get them broken in some)
2 'big pack' hand warmer packs (probably more for the gf but I'll use them as well)

Still need:
New glove liners (mine seem to have disappeared)
Replacement helmet vent covers for my Giro G9 (they are remove-able, and probably with my glove liners)
New speakers for Giro G9 (the ones I have cut in and out in a very annoying fashion)
Bronze Wa pass

Damn, I bought a ton of stuff...

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2009)

Making up for not having bought much new gear last season. So far this season...

Salomon X-Wave 10 Boots
Garmont Radium Boots (likely a fitting and maybe a custom footbed)
Replacement tip end for my BD Traverse Poles
New gloves (2 pair, about to pull the trigger)
New camcorder
New camera (thanks to the dog, about to pull the trigger)

Next summer is going to be expensive (new tech bindiners, new ski, new skins)....


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

You would never know I spent six months on unemployment if you saw my skiing purchases. 

Ski House share in Bethel.
Boyne Silver Pass
Wa Bronze Pass
Watea 84's
Look PX12's
Oakley Crowbars
3 pairs of Smartwool socks
various base layers 
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree. 

Still a few things to buy, most importantly is a pair of gloves.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Still need:
> New speakers for Giro G9 (the ones I have cut in and out in a very annoying fashion)
> -w



Yeah, I stopped using mine because of that. Skullcandy is total crap. I had to replace the wire that connects the mp3 to the speakers after only a couple uses. Then after one season the left speaker started to cut in and out. I also had some Skullcandy earbuds I bought off of Whiskey Militia and those lasted about a week or two.


----------



## Sky (Oct 25, 2009)

Definitely scoring new gloves.  Dropping some legitimate cash on quality gloves vs what I"ve been substituting for the last forever.

Considering a wide-ride ski....current quiver isn't reallu a quiver, more like 1A, B, and C.  A victim of circumstance.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2009)

new Spyder ski pants 
new Spyder leather ski lobster claw mittens
new Atomic ski jacket
new  Under Armor compression  shirt 
new technical underwear 
new Northface softshell
new Bolle night goggles

and   a NEW set of pipes for my heart --  a triple bypass 
But i just gave up 2 teeth   does that count ???  LMAO
Bur i gave up some stu


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2009)

aargh typing sucks --  supposed to read i just gave up 2 teeth


----------



## Sky (Oct 25, 2009)

Geez!  You've almost got all 12 days of Christmas there!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sky said:


> Geez!  You've almost got all 12 days of Christmas there!!



Yeah most of it came from my kids or the Queen i 'm pretty lucky . and my docs too man they deserve a HUGE  thank you --------------still feeling great  . My biggest issue will be getting my head back in the game and easing into the season NOT doing something stupid  ( which i am prone to do ) like ripping on day one.

The ONE big  no no is falling at speed since the breastbone  after open heart  surgery is essentially  held in place by a bunch of  "stranded wire and glue "  and takes about a year to really mend well


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> and   a NEW set of pipes for my heart --  a triple bypass



I think I saw those on sale at TJ Maxx. :razz: Seriously, glad to see you well enough to ski Warp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> I think I saw those on sale at TJ Maxx. :razz: Seriously, glad to see you well enough to ski Warp!



Thanks MCat !!  I took your advice no fraken soft mushy Dave Crosby stuff  been givin the axes a major workout lately really going retro with some OZZY stuff  . Givin the Boss Effects generator a  serious workout mixing multiple effects for some weird sound 

 I  sure ain't no Zakk Wilde  tho   . but been groovin  on the Les Paul to Paranoid and No More Tears


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks MCat !!  I took your advice no fraken soft mushy Dave Crosby stuff  been givin the axes a major workout lately really going retro with some OZZY stuff  . Givin the Boss Effects generator a  serious workout mixing multiple effects for some weird sound
> 
> I  sure ain't no Zakk Wilde  tho   . but been groovin  on the Les Paul to Paranoid and No More Tears



The axes are a nice high aerobic low impact workout.  Thanks to you I realize if I keep jumping around like Angus Young I'll never grow old.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> The axes are a nice high aerobic low impact workout.  Thanks to you I realize if I keep jumping around like Angus Young I'll never grow old.



ROCK On Bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, So my first post...my list for this year:

Got:

Season pass to Mt Snow - Stoked about that one...I live n VA, but get there for at least a week a year. Bought it last spring and skiied a week off it...now to get as many days this year as I can...

172 Metron B5i - leftover new 08/09's to replace my 2001 Salomon x-screams (ouch, skiis are $$) Never demoed them, nervous but my brother in law swears by his...

Marmot hardshell jacket - steep and cheap deal
AFRC gore-tex pants - REI xtra half off clearance sale
Karbon 20,000 insulated jacket - REI xtra half off clearance sale (115 down from 390!!)
Pair of Nordica 152 olympic drive skiis for the boss (wife)
Pair of twin tips for son
Outwear for kids (every year!!) That REI sale is incredible for kids stuff..

Great northeast site here!! glad I found it!!!


----------



## Sky (Oct 26, 2009)

mastergunnera8 said:


> OK, So my first post...my list for this year:
> 
> Great northeast site here!! glad I found it!!!



Welcome to it....big list!  Don't miss the annual re-outfit the kinder routine!


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 28, 2009)

At this point, I'm up to 5 pairs of skis and 7 pairs of bindings.  Ack.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 28, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> At this point, I'm up to 5 pairs of skis and 7 pairs of bindings.  Ack.



Sounds like you need 2 more pair of skis.


----------

